# Smileys erstellen und einbinden?



## aleX Angel (6. September 2004)

Hallo... 

zuersteinmal hoffe ich, dass ich mit diesem Beitrag im Richtigen Forum gelandet bin, aber ich wusste nicht in welches Forum ich meinen beitrag stellen sollte. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung falls es hier nun doch falsch ist  .

Ich habe jetzt auf vielen privaten Homepages so kleine (meist auch noch farblich passende) Smileys gesehen, die direkt in den Text eingebunden wurden. Meiner Meinung nach sind die nicht als img eignefügt (wäre viel zu aufwendig, oder geht es nur so... I'dont know) sondern irgendwie anders.... oder doch? 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand folgende Fragen beantworten kann:

1.) Wo bekommt man solche Smiley sets her... die Smileys hier im Forum z.B. sind ja auch alle farblich passend)
2.) Kann man die irgendwie selber machen oder downloaden und bearbeiten?
3.) Wie bindet man die am günstigsten in einen Text ein.

Ich wäre für ne Hilfe sehr dankbar  
Hoffe mich nicht allzu dumm angestellt zu haben :-( 
Bis bald
aleX Angel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. September 2004)

Hi,

die meisten kleineren Smileys werden im GIF-Format gespeichert werden, nicht zuletzt wegen dem transparenten Hintergrund. GIFs mit Transparenz kannst Du mit den meisten Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen (z.B. Photoshop, PSP etc.) erstellen. Ansonsten findest Du im Netz auch jede Menge fertige Smileys zum runterladen. Such bei Google z.B. nach "Smiley", "GIF", "Smileysammlung" etc.

Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (6. September 2004)

Hi du!

Schau mal hier:

http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/catdb.php?cat=22

Oder wie schon erwähnt Googeln. Smileys gibts wie Sand am Meer 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Chrisu (7. September 2004)

Moinsen,

klar muß man die Smileys auch mit dem IMG-Tag auf eine Webseite einbinden. Da führt kein Weg drum herum.
Nur wenn du jetzt ein entsprechendes Skript, wie zum Beispiel bei einem Forum hast, kannst du direkt im Text Zeichen eingeben (Text-Smileys), die dann von diesem Forum (oder ähnlichen Anwendungen) geparst wird und dann in einen Image-Tag umgewandelt werden. Auf Deutsch gesagt, wird von dem Skript nichts anderes gemacht, als dass der Text nach entsprechenden Zeichenkombinationen durchsucht wird und dann durch den entsprechenden IMG-Tag ersetzt wird.
Hast du jetzt nicht so ein Skript, und du möchtest nur eine statische Webseite machen, dann mußt du natürlich auch das IMG-Tag verwenden.

Ich hoffe, die Erklärung war für dich hilfreich.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## aleX Angel (7. September 2004)

*Thank you all!*

Hallo, 

 vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen, und ich habe mir auch gleich eins von den smiley sets besorgt, das werde ich nur noch umfärben, dann ist es genau das was ich suche... thank ya all 

bye, da aleX


----------

